# Upright



## peteg (Aug 20, 2012)

This is another earlier piece I did a couple of years ago for the Royal Easter show in Auckland, it sold so I am working from memory, it was about 8' high, the stand is carved from Corian & fixed to the vessel with cut down copper head nails. The timber is our native Kauri.
c & c welcome
cheers
Pete


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful, Pete.

Is that 8 feet tall?


----------



## peteg (Aug 20, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Beautiful, Pete.
> 
> Is that 8 feet tall?


OOOOpppppS not used to imperial, should be 8" 
Pete


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Pete.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

That is a really nice piece,good job


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful piece. Really well done.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

AWESOME! I would bet it did sell rather quickly! A real work of art.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a very nice piece Pete, go on FB and post it on the 'Wood Turners around the Globe' Its a very nice piece. N


----------

